
Six Years of Hacker News Comments about Twilio - coloneltcb
https://kev.inburke.com/kevin/six-years-of-hacker-news-comments-about-twilio/
======
profmonocle
Seems like he just cherry-picked the negative comments. That'd be fine, but
choosing not to mention this kind of hurts his argument. (Could have titled
the article "Six Years of Twilio Doubters on Hacker News" or something more
clever than I can come up with.)

The comment he gives for "Twilio Launches UK SMS" is from the bottom of the
page with one or more downvotes. Meanwhile, the first comment on that page
says "Awesome work Twilio, been looking forward to being able to play around
with SMS as much as I have calls without having to use a US number."

~~~
kevinburke
that whooshing sound you hear is The Point, flying past your head

~~~
dang
That's not nice, especially after criticizing others for being negative.

------
dang
It's no secret that commenters on the internet produce a lot of lame, negative
comments. If you filter for those, you're basically trolling yourself at a
meta level.

I bet if you collected the best and most insightful comments about Twilio over
the same time period, you'd find they go further in the positive direction
than these ones do in the negative.

~~~
minimaxir
The collection of negative Twilio comments isn't self-trolling, it's "lol
those haters were wrong."

------
beardicus
> Keep doubting! And don't forget to crap on any new thing that gets launched.

For every post like this, you get two complaining that HN is a bunch of
cheerleaders for XYZ. I don't know if the positive/negative balance is quite
right on HN, but I do know that it's not all "haters gonna hate"-worthy.
Further, some of the highlighted comments are pretty factual and useful. For
instance: Authy is/was a fairly sloppy app, and it managed to lose my data
during one of its many upgrades.

------
celticninja
What is the point of this post?

~~~
marvel_boy
revenge?

------
kevin_morrill
This is terrible. There should be a law against it.

~~~
kevin_morrill
Also how long before it comes out that Peter Thiel is secretly running Twilio
out of his basement.

